# Life Guard swim suits wholesale



## threedog (Oct 21, 2007)

I need a wholesale vendor with the life guard swim suit.
Many Thanks


----------



## threedog (Oct 21, 2007)

The customer requires a red one piece for the girls and red board shorts for the guys. 

Speedo or nike brand is what they would like, 

Thanks


----------

